# Crossing into US



## brklk (Jul 5, 2008)

We are planning a trip in to Utah and will be crossing from Canada in to Montana. My question is what can be transported across the border regarding food. We normally have a well stocked RV but do not want to have the stuff go to waste at the border. We want to be prepared and not waste time preparing for nothing. This is a detailed question and the answer so far has been less then detailed. I have checked the web for US Customs info but was let down on the clarity. I guess I'm looking for advice based on EXPERIENCE. Thank you all for taking the time to help.

.
.
.
*Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving
safely in one pretty and well preserved piece, but to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, worn out and defiantly shouting "Wow, what a ride!".*


----------



## quantoson (Jul 6, 2008)

Re: Crossing into US

We lived in Columbia Falls, Montana and still travel there 3 times a year.  We entered Canada several times with the RV.  And you can bring in normal groceries with you.  Both ways.  The Coutts/Sweet Grass crossing in Montana is somewhat cumbersome.  The border officers there sometimes get bored and want to strip RV's down, go thru everything.  I suggest the crossing at Roosville/Eureka.  

I personally worked there when they remodeled and added all the buildings.  They still search some RV's, but only when they have reason.  Other wise, make sure not to transport any beer, whiskey, wine and only 1 carton of cigarettes per person.  Bring shot records for any cats or dogs.  They may just do a walk thru in the RV and maybe ask you to open some compartments.  But its really a breeze.

Have fun


----------



## brklk (Jul 8, 2008)

RE: Crossing into US

Quantson,

Thanks for the reply. I guess my biggest concern is the Beef, Chicken, etc... Processed meat like hot dogs, smokies, sausage. Don't like to loose this stuff. The beer, wine and liquor, well , this can all be looked after prior to the "Crossing". Then Re-stock. Simple actually.  Regarding the "Crossing" location, what about Del Bonita, because I was trying to stay on Interstate 15 and Rooseville/Eureka is quite the dipsy-doodle around via Sparwood, nice country and all just out of the way.  

. 
. 
. 
*Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving 
safely in one pretty and well preserved piece, but to skid in broadside, thoroughly used up, worn out and defiantly shouting "Wow, what a ride!".*


----------



## quantoson (Jul 8, 2008)

Re: Crossing into US

brklk,
Beef and chicken should not be a problem unless its mass quantities.  The Del Bonita location I have never used.  
Have fun in the states


----------



## Kirk (Jul 8, 2008)

Re: Crossing into US

When we crossed over last year we were not allowed to bring in beef products that were not labeled with the original packaging showing a USDA inspection. For current rules, I suggest that you contact the USDA agent at one of the following Montana border crossing stations.

Montana
Raymond
406-895-2664
Fax: 406-895-2635
Jerry Abbott, CBP Agriculture Specialist
Highway 16 North of Raymond
P.O. Box 158
Raymond, MT 59256
Hours: 0800-1600 Mountain Time: 5 days/week
Roosville
406-889-3737
Fax: 406-889-5701
James C. Boyd, CBP Agriculture Specialist
Betty Reese McAlpin, CBP Agriculture Specialist
8395 Highway 93 North
Eureka, MT 59917
Hours: 0800-1600 Mountain Time: 7 days/wk
Sweetgrass
406-335-2282
Fax: 406-335-2934
Lynn Shozda, Supervisory CBP Agriculture Specialist
(Ph: 406-335-9519)
P.O. Box 609
Sweetgrass, MT 59484-0609
Hours: 0800-2400 Mountain Time: 7 days/week


----------

